
Freeman Dyson: A ‘Rebel’ Without a PhD (2014) - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/a-math-puzzle-worthy-of-freeman-dyson-20140326/
======
dang
There's a thread about Dyson at #1 right now. A better place to contribute
this (fine) article would be in a comment there.

